# Survivors - was last week the last one?



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I thought the last one was tomorrow but nothing is showing - last week couldn't of been the last one surely?


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi

yes last week was the last week.  Didnt end just left it open for another series.................bit disappointing!!!

Nicky


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Damn, all that for that ending - yes definately disappointing 

Thanks for letting me know x


----------

